# Steel or alu hardtail MTB frame



## fuzzy290 (27 Nov 2008)

I am looking for a steel or aluminium MTB hardtail frame, between 16" and 17.5". The frame has to be disk compatible and also have rack mounts. I am hoping to keep this project on a tight budget, so anything up to £150 would be of interest. I live in the South West but am prepared to travel or organise postage for the right frame. 

Cheers,


----------



## MichaelM (4 Dec 2008)

You could get a new Inbred for about that.


----------



## mickle (5 Dec 2008)

Disc _and_ rack? Ideally you'll want the caliper tabs mounted on the chainstay rather than the seat stay else fitting the rack will be a pain in the neck. You'll be lucky.


----------



## MichaelM (5 Dec 2008)

mickle said:


> Disc _and_ rack? Ideally you'll want the caliper tabs mounted on the chainstay rather than the seat stay else fitting the rack will be a pain in the neck. You'll be lucky.



Lucky, lucky, lucky


----------



## mickle (5 Dec 2008)

MichaelM said:


> Lucky, lucky, lucky



Yeah but no but, rear facing drop-outs are a right pain in the arse to live with if one requires more than one sprocket on t'back wheel.


----------



## jay clock (5 Dec 2008)

http://www.evanscycles.com/products...oogle&utm_medium=froogle&utm_campaign=froogle for a disc mount rack


----------



## fuzzy290 (7 Dec 2008)

The problem with On-One frames is only one bottle mount and they're always out of stock! I've now bought a second hand Gary Fisher frame off eBay and will see how I get on with that.


----------

